# A somewhat odd drawing



## DonnieK (Oct 25, 2006)

Take a look at the guns in the top right drawing. I came across this at a Russian site and I am curious about wether this was just an artist dreaming stuff up, or did the Russians really put guns like these on some of their Mustangs. Any opinions???


----------



## Smokey (Oct 25, 2006)

> In September 1940, 150 aircraft designated NA-91 by North American were ordered under the Lend/Lease program. These were designated by the USAAF as P-51 and initially named the Apache although this name was dropped early-on for Mustang. The British designated this model as Mustang IA. They were equipped with 4 long barrelled 20 mm Hispano-Suiza Mk II cannon instead of machine guns. A number of aircraft from this lot were fitted out by the USAAF as photo reconnaissance aircraft and designated F-6A. The British would fit a number of Mustang Is with photographic reconnaissance equipment as well. Also, two aircraft of this lot were fitted with the Packard built Merlin engine and were designated by North American as model NA-101 and by the USAAF initially as the XP-78, but re-designated quickly to XP-51B.



P-51 Mustang - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 25, 2006)

this is true, note on the drawings the aircraft has an alison (most 'stangs had merlins) and it is ever called the "Mustang IA", the British designation of the cannon armed A-36.........


----------



## DonnieK (Oct 25, 2006)

Well thanks Smokey and Lancaster. I guess I got so wrapped up in fetching B model Mustang stuff that I missed that information somewhere in the mix. Out of all of the technical things that I have downloaded, I only saw this configuration on drawings from Russian sites so I guess it kind of threw me off. Anyway, thanks again.


----------



## Smokey (Oct 26, 2006)

That's a particularly nasty armament, thankfully for Luftwaffe guys it didn't become standard.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 26, 2006)

plenty of other fighters ended up with 4x 20mm cannon.........


----------



## d_bader (Nov 19, 2006)

That mustang would have had one heck of a punch!!!!!!!!


----------



## plan_D (Nov 19, 2006)

I don't quite understand your statement, lanc. The A-36 'Apache' never had cannons, the British designation Mustang Mk.IA was for the NA-91 (USAAF: P-51) model. The A-36 was North American NA-97 model and the single 'Apache' the RAF acquired was called Mustang Mk.I (Dive Bomber). 

My apologies if I misunderstood.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2006)

Short info I've found: both F-6 and A-36 early series were named "Apache" by USAAF.Besides ,the NA-91 serie consisted of 150 a/cs and was ordered for RAF as a part of the Lend-Lease agreement.The planes were equipped with K24 cameras and four 20mm cannons.The RAF finally received 93 a/cs only.Having good experiences with two XP-51 the USAAF took over 55 planes and after they had been equipped with the additional second K24 camera, they were sent to tactical recco units as F-6A Apache.Although, there isn't any info on their armament in the source book ( Fighter plane Mustang Mk. I-III TBU no.69 ) ,in my opinon it wasn't changed, so they were equipped with the cannons.


----------



## net_sailor (Nov 19, 2006)

plan D and Wurger you are right both!

NA-91 with 4x20 mm cannons:
RAF designaton: P-51 Mustang Mk. IA
USAAF designaton: F-6A Apache

NA-97 with 6x .50 cal, 2x bomb racks and air brakes:
USAAF designation: A-36 Apache
Single RAF exemplar was called Mustang Mk. IDB (Dive Bomber)


----------

